# Where can I find a reasonably priced Suburito?



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm specifically looking for one weighted for Iaido.  I mean Suburito.  Sorry about that.

Thanks for any help,

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 10, 2006)

If you're looking for a suburito, it's not going to be for contact work, so the wood type isn't nearly as important as it would be for a bokken used for contact work.  

In these cases, any of the cheaper red or white oak suburito will do fine.  

If you want something even more of a challenge, and want a heavier wood, then:

http://www.crane-mountain.com/index_Page1003.htm

It's going to be expensive, though, probably from around 75-100, if my guess is correct.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Um, not, not for contact work at all...the thought never even crossed my mind.  I would never ever hit someones little pinhead with a suburito.  Not even if they were an annoying little ****.  

Seriously though, thanks for the link.  Cool site, but yeah, a little more that I was looking to spend.

Jeff


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 10, 2006)

I bought my suburito from Bokkenshop.  Kiyota Company also sells them.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 10, 2006)

There are a number of places to buy a decent suburito for around $50. If you're looking for real inexpensive, then you can get one here ... http://www.karatedepot.com/wp-sw-97.html

  I've never ordered anything from them though, so I can say nothing about their quality.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Swordlady and pgsmith for the links.  The one that Karate Depot is a great price, but a little lighter than what I'm looking for.  More designed for Kendo practitioners.  I really like the look of the extra heavy one from Bokkenshop.

Thanks again,

Jeff


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 10, 2006)

> I really like the look of the extra heavy one from Bokkenshop.


  Ah, you're looking for something like a tanren bo. Kim Taylor did a nice article about working with a tanren bo over in EJMAS. Did some looking and found it! ... http://ejmas.com/pt/ptart_taylor_1200.htm

  An inexpensive tanren bo can be made from a replacement wheelbarrow handle from Home Depot. You will need to shave the handle end down a little, then cut it to your desired size/weight. I've seen a couple made this way and they came out pretty nice, if you're handy in the shop.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for that bit of advice Paul, I'll give that a shot.  I'm sure that with my inferior woodworking skills, I'll end up with something pretty ugly though!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Jeff,

My experience is that I have bought a lot of lower end stuff in the very far past and was thankful when I replaced them with higher end training gear.  $50 may seem a big but if the product is far superior and will last alot longer then the money is well spent.  I might just save up and then
buy the better quality equipment.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2006)

Another link for potentially lower cost Suburito would be : http://www.pennsylvaniabujinkan.com/

This is Ed Martin's website and I use his
booken which are incredible durable.  They
are cut more to a tachi length though.  His
equipment is made by the amish and they
are pretty reasonable priced and yet can 
take an incredible beating.

Booken are priced at $20.  I do not know
the price of his suburito but I believe they
are probably a bit more.  Good luck.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Can't help but agree with you on that Brian.  We do actually plan on buying a couple of high quality ones for ourselves.  We'd also like to get some "beginner" ones for my wife's students.  Those are the ones we'd like to do on the cheap.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Jeff,

That makes perfect sence!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

